# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Terrenos y Predios  EN VENTA: Fundo Agrícola de 375 Has. (Cañete, Perú)

## RRYA

Estimados Señores: 
Aprovecho este medio para informarles sobre la venta de una propiedad de 375 Has. ubicada a la altura del KM 150 de la antigua Panamericana Sur en Cañete. El Fundo esta sembrado con 200 Has. de Tara, de 4 años de edad, y 15 Has. de Granada Wonderful de 1 año de edad. 
Cuenta con 4 reservorios propios de agua, el mas grande con una capacidad de almacenamiento de 13,000 m3, lo que permite disponer del suficiente recurso hídrico, sin restricciones.
Dispone de red de energía eléctrica, lo que permite operar a través de un completo sistema tecnificado de riego por goteo, diseñado e instalado por la empresa chileno-peruana OLIVOS-CORANDE.
Si alguien tiene real interés en la propiedad, favor de escribir al correo agrirey@gmail.com, o llamar al 99418-5556, para hacerles llegar una memoria descriptiva del Fundo, más detallada, y alcanzarles la respectiva propuesta económica de venta. 
Atentamente. 
Vanessa Tirado.Temas similares: VENTA DE PALTA HASS PARA EXPORTACIÓN (20 000)  EN CAÑETE LIMA PERU Vendo Terreno Agrícola de 5.35 Has. en Cañete Terreno agricola en cañete Terreno Agricola en CAÑETE.

----------


## detective

Trato de comunicarme pero me sale deje su mensaje despues de la señal podria llamarme por favor mi numero es 948828002 me llamo Rolando ojala podamos llegar a un acuerdo .

----------

